# Marriott crystal shores, Marco island



## rapmarks (Nov 3, 2016)

This is new construction at the Marriott timeshare on Marco island.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR (Nov 3, 2016)

We stayed at the Charter Club the first week of September, on the 9th floor, corner unit facing the construction. We were not bothered by any construction noise for the most part. That was our fourth trade into the Club and really like the resort. Next year we are exchanging into the Surf Club as we were unable to get the Charter Club. Hope you are enjoying your vacation.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 3, 2016)

Tomr. We may be in same condo, ninth floor south building corner 904


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR (Nov 6, 2016)

i think you are in the building behind the pool. We were in the building closest to the beach. In either case, the view from the balcony is great.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes we are, funny thing is it seemed noisier this Saturday morning as we checked out.  Beach renourishment started and its was terribly noisy Friday.  Each morning before six I heard the sound of what I thought was a garbage truck backing up, but Friday it continued for the day.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 6, 2016)

I remember as a child, crossing the Everglades on Tamiami Trail to visit Marco in the 60's before there was any significant construction. In those days, it was empty, but for a few fishing shacks.  Of course, I fully intend to enjoy my time at Eagles Nest next June.






.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 17, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> I remember as a child, crossing the Everglades on Tamiami Trail to visit Marco in the 60's before there was any significant construction. In those days, it was empty, but for a few fishing shacks.  Of course, I fully intend to enjoy my time at Eagles Nest next June.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm trying for Eagles nest in June too.
Maybe we'll meet in the hot tub.


----------

